# Unexpected Doe-- pregnant and I need help setting her up



## BTRT (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi!
We were planning to get a kit in April, but instead ended up with a pregnant doe today .

I'm reading and learning as fast as I can, but I need to get her set up so she can settle in before due date. As this was unplanned, I need some specific help ASAP.

This is her first breeding (yesterday and today). She is a Flemish Giant (8 months) and dad also FG.

She has been outside in hutch with shelter/box. And we plan for her to pasture and live with our incoming ducks. But for now, I am working with dog crates and have a secure enclosed porch that will be safe and not too warm etc.

I have a nice wire crate, which will fit a smaller cat crate inside for a nest box (I do need to check size re. Mom + babies)--any suggestions on space needed? Mom is approx. 14 lbs. IF that is not large enough, does the nest box need a top (ie enclosed) as the crate is open/wire? Suggested material or box?

She has only been on pellets, should I add more variety to diet? Any special pregnancy needs?

I have pine shavings now, and I read she'll add hair to the nest. Should I get straw, too?

With the wire crate, is she going to feel too exposed (our dogs will inevitably pass by, be around, no matter how cautious we are... Kids, dogs, doors, spring LOL)? Cover it? Will she chew fabric covering? Should I make draft/privacy guards of some sort up the sides? Suggested material?

Anything else I need to know for her physical setup and well being? I'm going to be reading furiously about all the rest .

Lori


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 12, 2015)

I know nothing about rabbits, I just lurk in the rabbit section. 
Hopefully @SA Farm  and @Hens and Roos  will come along soon.
Those are two that I can think of of the top of my head that can give you some answers.

Good luck!


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 12, 2015)

Following. Interested in the whole... penning with ducks things. Our ducks were SO MESSY i had a hard time penning the ducks with the ducks!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 12, 2015)

BTRT said:


> She has been outside in hutch with shelter/box. And we plan for her to pasture and live with our incoming ducks. But for now, I am working with dog crates and have a secure enclosed porch that will be safe and not too warm etc.
> 
> I have a nice wire crate, which will fit a smaller cat crate inside for a nest box (I do need to check size re. Mom + babies)--any suggestions on space needed? Mom is approx. 14 lbs. IF that is not large enough, does the nest box need a top (ie enclosed) as the crate is open/wire? Suggested material or box?
> 
> ...



Not sure how living with ducks will be for her...? I wouldn't recommend it. Ducks are very messy/wet and I would be concerned about aggression issues on either side...Separate enclosures would be better....

I have NZs and they're a bit smaller than FGs and I usually have about 1 1/2x2ft enclosure for mama and babies, so about that size or bigger for your girl should be good.

If the crate is open and outdoors, I would put a top on the entire thing - give mama a better feeling of security and also offer more protection for the future kits. I use a shaving (pine or aspen - never cedar) base and top with straw for my nest boxes.

I would start introducing her to hay at least - I also feed veggies, fresh grass/weeds when available, and some fruits, but if or when you want to introduce those things is up to you...With rabbits always introduce new foods slowly to allow the gut flora to adjust.

As far as the adjusting to dogs/kids/etc...A lot of that depends on the doe. Some will adjust quickly and take things in stride, some will lose their minds and flip out (sometimes literally), or abort the kits, or other problems. 
As with food, introduce her to new sounds and animals slowly and allow her to get to know everyone as she becomes more comfortable....

Make sure the bars on the crate are not too big that she can get out...you may be surprised. I've had a NZ pop out of a small dog crate before, so...

Fabric will definitely be chewed. Another thought with the kits - you'll want to line the crate so the babies won't get out. If a kit gets dragged out of the nest, you'd be amazed how far it could wiggle, so make sure the entire bottom of the cage is covered with baby-saver wire or other material to keep the kits in. Same with when they get older - I don't know the bar spacing, but a young kit can fit through things mama can't 

Hope that helps all I can think of for now...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome to the wonderful world of rabbits .  I will try and give you some answers.
You want to make sure that the cage/crate is draft free for her and the babies- not knowing what your weather is like.  If you can provide(probably around the outside)some solid sides-wood would be okay but not treated wood incase she chews- that would help her feel more comfortable/safe and not as exposed at least until she gets use to you and you see what her personality is.

Given that she is a large rabbit(I'm looking at a supply catalog) they have nest box size for giant breeds- 13" W x 24" L x 12" H- you want to make sure she can get in and out without hurting the kits.  Maybe if you can give her some privacy, she might like that. Solid Steel boxes hold up well and you can clean in between uses.  Wood will soak up urine and get gross.  Again you will have to watch and see what she is like.

What % protein are the pellets- you would want at least 15% protein pellets to support her needs while bred and then when she has kits to care for.  If possible offer free choice hay- timothy, orchard- we feed hay that is given to horses.  We offer a small handful(a tablespoon or 2) of sunflower seeds once a doe kindles at each feeding.  When she kindles we slowly increase the amount of feed a doe gets and by day 3 they are on full feed(pellets offered in dish at all times) until kits are weaned. 

Pine shavings work, you may want to consider building a wire platform to fit inside the crate to keep her off the shavings and cleaner- allowing the poop to fall through- if you do just make sure the wire opening is 1" x 1/2" so kits cant get stuck if they come out of the box.

A good book to take a look at is Storey's Guide to raising rabbits- it has some good info.

Good luck and have fun!  Post some pictures of your doe when you are able to.


----------



## BTRT (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you for your replies! 
They have been incredibly helpful in getting things set up.
I just need to get a nesting box organized.

{re. Ducks and rabbits-- our ducks will be on the floor, the bunnies in raised hutches so that in the shed there is no shared space with each other}


----------

